# sun spider (camel spider) PICs 56k do not enter!!!



## ghost_tomb (Aug 26, 2004)

here are aload of pics of my sun spider called Siren, due to how she greets things with open arms.




















































edit

please let me know what you think of the pics and her
I've also good a set of her feeding to put up yet.


----------



## edesign (Aug 26, 2004)

that mouth looks vicious...feel sorry for the crickets lol. very good pics too, maybe you can get some feasting pictures as well?


----------



## cichlidsman (Aug 26, 2004)

yeal these spiders are so strange they are cool.  Why do you say "PICs 56k do not enter!!!"?


----------



## ghost_tomb (Aug 26, 2004)

thanks and 56k do not enter because their are 10 pics of 100kb's each in here for now and soon to be more with a feeding pic,


----------



## ghost_tomb (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## cichlidsman (Aug 26, 2004)

How big are these freaks? and how big do they get.


----------



## ghost_tomb (Aug 27, 2004)

well mines 2" (body length) at current and since i belive her to be female then she should reach 3" with a leg span of 5-6"
she could reach 3 1/2" with a leg span of 6-7" max.

their special because they can kill lizards,mice etc Without using any venom atall just to give you an idea of how strong their jaws are they can also run at 10mph when full grown. 

full name is an Egyptian banded sun spider.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Aug 27, 2004)

Due they usual jsut only eat the guts and leave it or did she get distracted? btw got a male lined up for her yet?


----------



## ghost_tomb (Aug 27, 2004)

sadly they are o hard to get in britian that i'm not sure i'd even bother trying futher more nobodys ever bred them captive before either

also its not ceartain that she's female.

as for distracting her, nothing other than direct contact bothers her, and yeah she did just eat the guts i think she's full and sleeping it off which is why i haven't seen her for 30 hours again LOL


----------



## Malhavoc's (Aug 27, 2004)

LOL 

Its ashame their not bred in captivity. If I could get ahold of a few of em I'd certianly try.


----------



## ghost_tomb (Aug 28, 2004)

well the guy at the store (who knows his stuff) told me that it was the first time he'd seen one on the market in 4 years!! so i doubt i'll be getting more that way anytime soon.


----------



## Alex S. (Aug 28, 2004)

Actually, Galeodid solifuges are quite common among the arthropod trade. They are offered in large numbers pretty much every late spring and throughout summer. Males (most distinguished by a flagella-like organ on the chelicerae) are pretty much never imported. Captive breeding solifugae is extremely difficult and has only been done a few times.

Alex S.


----------



## Scorpiove (Aug 28, 2004)

cichlidsman said:
			
		

> yeal these spiders are so strange they are cool.  Why do you say "PICs 56k do not enter!!!"?



Thats because they aren't spiders, they are arachnids just like spiders and scorpions though.  These guys are called "Solifugids".  They are as different from spiders as scorpions are.  Also they are everywhere in the area that I live.


----------



## cichlidsman (Aug 28, 2004)

Scorpiove said:
			
		

> Thats because they aren't spiders, they are arachnids just like spiders and scorpions though.  These guys are called "Solifugids".  They are as different from spiders as scorpions are.  Also they are everywhere in the area that I live.


Are there different kinds of these Sloifugids?


----------



## Alex S. (Aug 29, 2004)

cichlidsman said:
			
		

> Are there different kinds of these Sloifugids?



There are 12 families and approximately 1000 species of solifugid world-wide, with over 1/4 of the species occuring in Africa. They are very diverse arachnids, with many variations of color, size, and physical features.

Alex S.


----------



## ghost_tomb (Aug 30, 2004)

Alex S. said:
			
		

> Actually, Galeodid solifuges are quite common among the arthropod trade. They are offered in large numbers pretty much every late spring and throughout summer. Males (most distinguished by a flagella-like organ on the chelicerae) are pretty much never imported. Captive breeding solifugae is extremely difficult and has only been done a few times.
> 
> Alex S.


Alex S, thats what the guy told me and i've never seen them in england before either. whats this flag like organ? i'd love to be able to sex mine so i can try to get a mate for it.


----------



## Alex S. (Aug 30, 2004)

Sorry, didnt realize you were in England. Galeodes are quite commonly sold in the U.S. Most male solifuges have an organ on the chelicerae, commonly called the flagellum, which is often used for transferring spermatophore to the female solifugid during mating. Unfortunetaly aquiring a male solifugid is not like aquiring other arthropod males for breeding in the arthropod trade. Male solifugids are pretty much never found in the trade. You would probably have to self-collect a male specimen, which isnt a bad thing, its always fun to collect solifugids!

Here is a link to a photo of the flagellum of a male Ammotrechula catalinae from Warren Savary's website:

http://www.solpugid.com/Ammotrechula-flagellum-copy.jpg

Alex S.


----------

